# What's your least favorite aspect of being a chef?



## friedparsley (Apr 17, 2001)

I love being a chef, and I can't imagine anything else I would be doing with my life. However, there have been times when I have answered so many questions that by the end of the day I can become downright surly when someone wants to ask me something. Especially If I have already answered the same question several times throughout the day. That's got to be my least favorite aspect of being a chef.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

When I was a restaurant chef in a major hotel my least favorite aspect was the stress levels.(i.e. short handed, major slam with skeleton staff,ect...) The stress is a charge when you're 23, when you're 37.........I'll leave it at that.


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I could potter around the kitchen making lovely food for appreciative people all day and night, but the stupid questions from people who should know better, time pressures, administration and missing out on time with family and friends are what sometimes get me down.


----------



## gastronaut (Jun 7, 2000)

I really dislike accountants  
(AKA Financial controlers or whatever u want to call the slimey buggers) The ones who decide my all time low wage and food costs are "still not quite right"
They can really spoil the extra long hours you put in... a good way to destroy the passion for cooking.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

you know gastronaut, just tell them to GF. Just remind them that they dont really know what is involved.

It seems to work with my boss, who thinks he's infallible, except when he needs technical advice. He seems to really fall on his butt with that one.


----------

